# Iron shots....



## DAU (Jul 28, 2006)

I always "unhunch" my back on my back swings for my iron shots. Anyone have any trainging tips besides "playing time" that we help me to stop?


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

for proper posture you can slightly bend your knees place a club place it behind you it should touch your head and your tail bone.


----------



## DRY HANDS (Jul 27, 2006)

Next time you're on the range try hitting some shots while kneeling. Helps promote a good turn.


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

also hold a club put your arms strait with the club pointing straight and then put them 90 degrees up then drop the club like that itll feel weird but thats how it should be.


----------

